# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > DISCUSSION OF STEROID BRANDS and UGL's >  Prolab anavar

## JAMIE07652

I'm hoping this is gtg , any feed back would help . Thanks boys

----------


## MeatHead85

I have ever used ProLabs before but just ordered some test cyp from them. Let's see what others say about the lab. I've only heard good things.

----------


## JAMIE07652

> i have ever used prolabs before but just ordered some test cyp from them. Let's see what others say about the lab. I've only heard good things.


thanks meat ! I hope others do chime in , id like to start on thursday if im gtg .

----------


## anthg89

It should be fine mate ive read reviews on instagram and Facebook. Your gtg

----------


## JAMIE07652

Thx anth ...

----------


## Travtone

I have googled and researched the above company and found good things as well. But has anyone actually done a cycle using the product? If so how were the results.

----------


## JAMIE07652

Thx trav , I've done the same as u . And like you would like a current first hand review . Well , so far I don't think it's bunk , I'm not sure it's anavar either . I'm going to start with it on Thursday and from what I can tell , I should know soon enough if it's real or not .

----------


## flboy1988

I have been on Prolab's gear for a while and it may be bunk.....  :Frown:  I am getting blood done next week and that will be the final answer. Been on there dbol and test e and feel no diffrence at all.

----------


## anthg89

Whattttt that cant be fake ive heard good reviews about it..... 2 days ago!!!!

----------


## anthg89

Flyboy has your balls shrunk at all? Also how long have u been on it? Whats your cycle like? Mg?

----------


## Travtone

Jamie, keep us informed on your results...flyboy I'll be curious to see what your blood work comes back with.

----------


## flboy1988

> Flyboy has your balls shrunk at all? Also how long have u been on it?


I have been on it 3 and a half weeks..... No ball shrinkage at all... The last week I bumped up the dosage and still no sides at all... Been eating the dbol 2 a day too.... No strength gains or bloat... 600 mg a week of test e and 50 mg of dbol a day

----------


## anthg89

Post a picture of your vial of test e and dbol please

----------


## anthg89

For some reason i dont believe you flyboy because number 1 prolabs was in the newspaper 9months ago. Also i got my prolabs from a HRT clinic online.ive also called them

----------


## JAMIE07652

Trav , I'll keep you posted , as anthg88 mentioned I also get the anavar from a " clinic " .

----------


## flboy1988

Please correct me if I am wrong! Your Steriod dealer was put in the newspaper??? When has any clinic giving HRT patients Anavar ...tren ... dbol lol you cant be serious?? My cocaine dealer makes the newspaper too for great product lol Every bottle of Pro labs says Human Grade please tell me how Tren is human grade at all? I got this from the very same place you did I am sure. The Product is either Bunk or so underdosed it might as well be bunk!

----------


## anthg89

Well if its bunk im ganna be pissed off csuse I spent 700 there. Also i dont understand how it got through customs in aussie when we have really hard customs when it comes to steroids

----------


## flboy1988

it comes from Miami and I live in fort lauderdale its 20 min north.....Only reason i even tried it because of how close the source is. I will get blood done next week for sure results.... it may just be way under dosed

----------


## anthg89

I read on another forum that its gtg but underdosed but he was talking about anavar and deca . Is there really a clinic buliding there since you live 20min away or haven't u been past there?

----------


## DavideMasia

Hey guys i just receive same pro lab anavar .. but look very fake.. i dunno and i dont want risk to put false in my body any news?

----------


## JAMIE07652

Between the packaging , boxing , security plastic on the cap , seems like a lot of trouble to go threw for a fake product . Then again I'm not a thief and don't think like one , I'm on day two and nothing has fallen of my body ... Yet

----------


## flboy1988

I really think it's bunk at this point.... I have never done gear and not felt anything this far in!!! Sorry to say because they got me for a few hundred also. Usually if it's too good to be true it's is.... Sad!

----------


## DavideMasia

real anavar kicks in in 4 day at 30-45 mg . ( more pump hard muscle )
That pill as something maybe no anavar.. but dbol or turinabol .
Only labs blood test after 1 week at 45 mg can tell if is legit .

----------


## flboy1988

I am on there dbol 50mg a day for almost 4 weeks and I get a bigger pump on a pre workout lol pro labs is a bust.... Blood done next week will post pictures from before then 4 weeks in

----------


## DavideMasia

u buy dbol or anavar pro lab?
10 mg dbol for 4 week u should get round face and 20 pound easy .. lots of water ofc what about ?

----------


## flboy1988

I got there dbol not anavar ....no water weight no bloat.... Gained 3 pounds or so but I give that to all the food I down while on gear. I gained way more on home brew lol God how I miss good home brew!!!!

----------


## DavideMasia

omg this is a bad news .. 3 pound on a dianabol ? how much mg u are taking? thats ridicolous a new underrground scam in florida

----------


## flboy1988

> omg this is a bad news .. 3 pound on a dianabol ? how much mg u are taking? thats ridicolous a new underrground scam in florida


 Started at 25mg a day then bumped up to 50 mg a day

----------


## anthg89

Hopefully you got a bad batch lol hows your diet?

----------


## DavideMasia

super bunk !!!!!!!! when u do blood test?

----------


## flboy1988

My diet is fine ..... How can my dbol and test e both be a bad batch??? What's the chance of that?

----------


## flboy1988

> super bunk !!!!!!!! when u do blood test?


I will have it done Monday or Tuesday .... Take a few days to get my results back

----------


## DavideMasia

very low chance , coz if pro labs is new and legit now .. have to be good or no to much underdosed ! I have also too 2 box of anavar .. same blue round pill , and the guys who gived to me told me is pure ... but never see pill like that.

If pro labs was serious and legit , the pill have to be with mg name on tab and pro labs signature or some code..

----------


## flboy1988

Anavar is faked a lot so that's some what understood.... But dbol and test e come on!!!!

----------


## anthg89

Oh well if its bunk its bunk. It might be so underdosed its not funny. I hate that they make fake shit it not fair!!!! I dont know if i should even bother taking my test stack 500 and anadrol

----------


## flboy1988

I have some tren I was going to run but thank god I didn't with the test e being fake.... That would have been nasty!

----------


## DavideMasia

everybody here buy only on wellness store , 
me too , i call the guys i told him i will do labs test on pill . He told he is sure is 100% legit , if not he's gonna give me back the money . 
Ofc i will no do labs test .. is expensiv
But if someone post labs blood test is the same.. if liver is ok , fat lipid profile ok , and testo is not suppressed so is more than 400 ... Is fake .

----------


## DavideMasia

I have the number of him , he speak spanish too , so we can complain in group hehehe

----------


## anthg89

He told me the same to get it test and he will refund me and also he told me to schedule a time when he wants to talk on the phone. Good scam they got going on

----------


## DavideMasia

hahahaha lets do a face to face , i believe he can learn something

----------


## anthg89

I wish i did live in flordia so i can go there and get my 700 dollars back!!!! Im from Australia

----------


## flboy1988

He said test it because no one will do it lol if you did test it then he will say the old " sorry bad batch " seen this a few times over the years. Only thing he's good at is shipping.... I give him a A+ on that

----------


## DavideMasia

they are not in florida... i live in south miami , and the pack was in opa locka yesterday , i received in 1 day .. i think they have employer in 2 -3 big country , with a scam system . 

i feel sorry for u .. 700$ is alot.. why u didnt get information before?

----------


## flboy1988

*Please dont speak about how ugl is shipped or where it comes from. Thanks*

----------


## DavideMasia

yes yes but not from south beach , if they have a clinic there.. why they send by oopa locka , anyway for ur cylce alone diana at 50.. u add only 3 pound and u didnt add any strenght .. theres nothing more to say.. if dianabol 65$ is fake.. i can imagine a anavar 65$ ahhaha

----------


## anthg89

I read up on instagram and Facebook with good reviews but there all probably fake! Who knows im thinking of just taking the anadrol by itself and see if it works it shouldnt take more then 2 days since its ment to be very potent

----------


## DavideMasia

i think the box bottle and pill looks good , also they have many stuff , like all the brand testo ana diana , deca etc , so i think they put something on the pill to act like the real , dunno diuretic , pro hormone , or some other stuff like medicine .. cheap . Thats why before give a try i want to see if somone else is more crazy .

----------


## DavideMasia

Anyway thre guys who opens the post i believe he gonna run for 1 week 
Real anavar kick in 4 and is start with pumo and back pain ..
So .. no require more than 7 day at 45 to show up .

----------


## anthg89

Flyboy check your expire date and your lot number see if its the same

----------


## anthg89

If u cant read the pic 

Dianabol 25mg

Exp: 07/2017
Lot :Big Grin: A10256

----------


## BG

> I wish i did live in flordia so i can go there and get my 700 dollars back!!!! Im from Australia


These a 95% chance your packs wont make it into Australia. Best bet is a local source.

----------


## anthg89

I received my stuff already im just waiting for my nolva and clomid and hcg now. It did come through but i think its fake

----------


## BG

> I received my stuff already im just waiting for my nolva and clomid and hcg now. It did come through but i think its fake


What makes you think this?

----------


## anthg89

Flyboy is taking test e and dbol from them and apparently he isnt gaining or had no sides or anything.

----------


## BG

> Flyboy is taking test e and dbol from them and apparently he isnt gaining or had no sides or anything.


So that makes your fake. See for yourself before jumping to conclusions.

----------


## flboy1988

> *Please dont speak about how ugl is shipped or where it comes from. Thanks*


only 4 million people live in...but ok

----------


## flboy1988

yea mine has the same dates lol

----------


## WFNLLP CEO

Guys,
I am the Founder/CEO of WellnessFitnessNutrition and exclusive manufacturer of the ProLab Pharmaceutical brand. If you guys have an issue or questioning the integrity of our product, we do have a 855 number that is always available to call and speak with one of my many agents. I take really strong pride on assuring the quality standards of my products, *no money or business talk*Ask yourself this, if we were to deliberately deceive our clients that are the ones that got us to where we are at, we would have been shut down ages ago.

----------


## DavideMasia

the guys there using dbol 3 week as no gain any water retenction..
and him next week gonna show is labbloodwork test .. 
Theres no info about prolabs pharmaceutical brand so i believe or is a new ugl or is fake product

----------


## WFNLLP CEO

> I have been on Prolab's gear for a while and it may be bunk.....  I am getting blood done next week and that will be the final answer. Been on there dbol and test e and feel no diffrence at all.


 FLBOY1988, Please let me know if you got our product online or from someone locally. I would like to know so we can get to the bottom of this and fix the problem, if indeed there is one.

----------


## WFNLLP CEO

> the guys there using dbol 3 week as no gain any water retenction..
> and him next week gonna show is labbloodwork test .. 
> Theres no info about prolabs pharmaceutical brand so i believe or is a new ugl or is fake product


 DavideMasia issue has been rectified and I am willing to work with anyone else, but you guys either have to reach out to me via Private Message or have anyone on live chat provide you my contact information.

----------


## BG

> DavideMasia issue has been rectified and I am willing to work with anyone else, but you guys either have to reach out to me via Private Message or have anyone on live chat provide you my contact information.


And how was this rectified?

----------


## WFNLLP CEO

> I have ever used ProLabs before but just ordered some test cyp from them. Let's see what others say about the lab. I've only heard good things.


 Meathead, what was your order #? Want to make sure you got some extra goodies. Also, I am the founder of the company, so feel free to reach out to me personally anytime.

----------


## WFNLLP CEO

> And how was this rectified?


Davide: 
1. Will be retesting the products he received from us with our Chemistry Lab Partner
2. Send him 2 bottles of Anavar for different brands we carry, while sending him a return label for the unused that was sent.
3. Will follow up with him and pay for his lab test next round to insure the quality of the product is spot on without worrying about the added expense.

anthg89
1. Will be retesting the products he received from us with our Chemistry Lab Partner
2. Since he is in Australia, I will be having one of my local reps send him a replacement bottle of a different brand.
3. Will provide him with unlimited Doctor/Conditioning consulting by me personally to insure he is well on his way to his goals.

Everyone else has yet to respond, so awaiting for them to reach out to me.

----------


## BG

Ok I'm glad things have been taking care of but you are still a ugl , unlicensed. Therefore you are just a rep and not allowed on our site. I'm closing the thread and we ask that you post no more. Admin will chime in on this in the near future. Thanks.

----------


## *Admin*

BG as always is spot on!

----------

